# homeschooling



## beachmelba (Aug 8, 2008)

we will be moving to Dubai at the end of the year. We are looking at the Regent International school and Dubai International Academy for our 13 year old - any views on either would be appreciated. We have a 3 year old who I am keen to keep at home until starting school at 5. We have been involved with the Waldorf Steiner system here in Australia - do you know of any steiner nurseries or anyone following steiner themselves? How will homeschooling from 3-5 affect entry into school? Also we have a Staffordshire bull terrier and I read on here that they have to be muzzled outside and not allowed in certain public places? Thanks a million. Totally new to the whole forum thing so sorry if this has all been gone over already but please bear with me!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 has posted quite a lot of information on home schooling in a previous post. I believe that it's the post entitled 'information on home schooling'. If you search through this thread, I believe that you will find the information you need about home schooling your child.

In regards to your dog, I believe that hopeful has posted a similar thread. I believe that he has contacted a vet in the UAE. His post might contain an update on it as it seems that the breed might even be banned. Last time I checked, he had just contacted the vet so maybe if you wait a few days, there might be an update. 

Unfortunately, I can't really help with your other queries. Hopefully, someone else will be able to help you.

If you haven't already done so, it might be a good idea to invest in a copy of Dubai Explorer. It contains a lot of useful information.

Good luck with your move. I'm moving at the end of the month myself and I totally cannot wait. I'm sure that you will be very happy in Dubai.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Re : Steiner school....I don't believe there is a school which uses the Steiner way of learning as its primary method, but I believe that Emerald City Nursery does use SOME methods used by both Maria Montessori and Rudolf Steiner in their classes.
Nursery is based in Jumeirah.
:: City Nursery ::

If entering your child at 5, after homeschooling, you shouldn't have too many problems, though I would check with the schools you are interested in 1st.
It is harder to re-enter the school system here at an older age, as home schooling isn't recognised here (not impossible, just more paperwork involved for schools, so it is seem as too hard for most).

The only info I could find on the dogs were in regards to the American Staffordshire, and the Staffodshire Bull Terrier. It appears that they need to be muzzled and kept on leads while out walking.

I cant help with the other schools you mentioned, but both have good reputations.


----------

